# Disassembly lever



## warcloud (Oct 24, 2013)

Purchased a new XDS 3.3 the disassembly lever is extremely hard to push lever up with my thumb. i have to use wooden dowel for leverage to make is easier push it in upper position. Dealer said it will loosen with wear that it is normal. I have some doubt about that, would appreciate any suggestions


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

warcloud said:


> Purchased a new XDS 3.3 the disassembly lever is extremely hard to push lever up with my thumb. i have to use wooden dowel for leverage to make is easier push it in upper position. Dealer said it will loosen with wear that it is normal. I have some doubt about that, would appreciate any suggestions


I've got an XDS 3.3 .45. No, it is not normal. The lever shouldn't be that tight even when new. First you want to remove the lever and examine the outer surface of the lever along with the hole inside the locking block for dirt, crud or metal shavings left over from machining. Or for any manufacturing defects. Then clean out the hole in the locking block with a gun cleaning brush along with the surface of the lever. That should do it.

If not you might have to polish the surface of the lever and or the hole inside the locking block. You'll have to remove the locking block from the frame and remove the spring. Look for wear spots on the lever and inside the locking block that's where you'll need to polish it out. You can use 400 to 600 grit wet or dry. Go a little at a time removing and re installing the lever as you go until it functions freely inside the locking block hole then re-install the locking block spring. The lever should move freely and the spring will lock it in place. You're not looking to remove metal only to take out the roughness. Oh, and don't forget to thoroughly clean the gun after you've polished out the hole and lever.


----------

